# North Port, Florida.



## Jon (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookin for someone that flips in North Port... I'm going down there in a couple months for vacation and I don't know anyone who flips... sooo... anyone?


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2007)

man, my "flippin' days are over. I'm lucky to get a jumpin jack in before exhaustion anymore.
Maybe stoneybud will will do a back flip for ya'. I hear he's feelin' pretty spry today.

I hope this "flippin" is the "flippin" you were refering to, 'cause solicitation is strictly forbidden..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Maybe stoneybud will will do a back flip for ya'. I hear he's feelin' pretty spry today.


Aww heck, I did my quota of flips earlier this morning. Maybe one of the Grunt Brothers can do something tricky. I hear Elephant Man does this cool thing with a bag of peanuts...

Hahahahaha, Hick, you're killin me man!


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2007)

ahhh...I heard the mod staff here was .."anal",I  thought possibly a li'l humor, might put a friendly face behind it...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 26, 2007)

this made me laugh too hard..... 'Flipper' man I love that show!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2007)

*Well being from NY the only flipping we do is. :bugger:  Damn man sometimes i crack myself up. :rofl:  I think someone didn't read the rules on the site. :rant:  *


----------



## Jon (Feb 26, 2007)

i wasn't gonna use the obvious words... I thought you guys would know some lingo.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2007)

Jon said:
			
		

> i wasn't gonna use the obvious words... I thought you guys would know some lingo.


*We know what your talking about jon. The only problem is we don't allow it on this site.  *


----------



## the_riz (Feb 27, 2007)

what the hell does "flips" mean anyawy ?!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> what the hell does "flips" mean anyawy ?!


*Transaction   :confused2: :rofl: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2007)

Flippindicular!!  

I have visions of Hick and Stoney doing tricks off the diving board.  And it ain't pretty..


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2007)

"Hummph"...so much for trying to entertain this crowd...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2007)

Hick, maybe if you ditched the Speedo....


Hehehehehahahahaha.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 27, 2007)

man i love this site its better than watching the comedy chanel this is great:bugger:


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 27, 2007)

It's probably a cop... Fla. cops are notorious for using the internet for drug busts.  They bust people on myspace all the time and it makes the news...  So mods... do yo' thaaang:chuck:


----------



## Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

haha.. man.. if i were a cop.. i'd be a young cop!!
then I could have the dog!!! that'd be sick!!

yeah... me no cop...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2007)

Jon said:
			
		

> haha.. man.. if i were a cop.. i'd be a young cop!!
> then I could have the dog!!! that'd be sick!!
> 
> yeah... me no cop...


*How young would a young cop be jon? In other words how old are ya if you don't mind me asking? *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 27, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Hummph"...so much for trying to entertain this crowd...


Hey, Hick, how about you and me show Smokin Mom some trick diving off the board? A quadrupple somersault with a double twist cannonball !!!

Naw, I'll have to think of a better one. I did that one so many times this week, I'm bored with it.

:dancing: :yay: :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey, Hick, how about you and me show Smokin Mom some trick diving off the board? A quadrupple somersault with a double twist cannonball !!!
> 
> Naw, I'll have to think of a better one. I did that one so many times this week, I'm bored with it.
> 
> :dancing: :yay: :rofl:


*Sorry Stoney Bud but i can see you taking one jump slipping and breaking your arse.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 27, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sorry Stoney Bud but i can see you taking one jump slipping and breaking your arse.  *


 
*JUMP?*

*I GOTTA JUMP?*

Hey, no way dude! My feet stay planted on the planet.

I'z just trying to impress the little chicky.......Hey, SM, you impressed?


----------



## theyorker (Feb 27, 2007)

Just started thinking about maybe a "flipping" olympics.  TBG, Stoney and Hick.  Front flips, back flips and side flips.  :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Just started thinking about maybe a "flipping" olympics. TBG, Stoney and Hick. Front flips, back flips and side flips. :rofl:


*Can you picture me and my wheelchair bouncing up and down on the jumping board. After the fourth bounce i go triple flip and a roll SPLASH. OK now who is gonna pull my arse out of the water. :rofl: *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Can you picture me and my wheelchair bouncing up and down on the jumping board. After the fourth bounce i go triple flip and a roll SPLASH. OK now who is gonna pull my arse out of the water. :rofl: *


omg stop u have me rolling lmao:rofl: :clap: :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2007)

> OK now who is gonna pull my arse out of the water


..
"Lassie"...Lassie come home, Timmy's in the well again...


----------



## theyorker (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys are killing me...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..
> "Lassie"...Lassie come home, Timmy's in the well again...


* :rofl: *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..
> "Lassie"...Lassie come home, Timmy's in the well again...


lmao omg u guys are to much. love the humor made my day lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2007)

You always impress me Stoney.  

I still think Hick needs to ditch the speedo swimsuit.  It's much too tight!!!  Muahahaha.

I'll rescue you TBG.  I got 2 large tripple D flotation devices that will save us.


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2007)

..Ahh com'on ..'baaaaaby', ya' knows ya' likey..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2007)

EEk!!!  Scary stuff.  Put some clothes on!!!


----------



## theyorker (Feb 28, 2007)

Dang Hick...looking good baby


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..Ahh com'on ..'baaaaaby', ya' knows ya' likey..


Damn Hick nice rack brother:banana: U look great in red too.. lmao:rofl: u guys are great. enjoy ur day. (ahhh...I heard the mod staff here was .."anal",I thought possibly a li'l humor, might put a friendly face behind it) who ever said that has issues lol. and if by any means u though i was thinking any of u were anal...not never.u all have helped me along way. and i thank u all.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You always impress me Stoney.
> 
> I still think Hick needs to ditch the speedo swimsuit. It's much too tight!!! Muahahaha.
> 
> I'll rescue you TBG. I got 2 large tripple D flotation devices that will save us.


*SmokinMom i love flotation devices.   *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2007)

LMAO.  No need to be afraid of me TBG, unless that's for Hick and his sexy Speedo.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> LMAO. No need to be afraid of me TBG, unless that's for Hick and his sexy Speedo.


*That's not from being afraid SmokinMom trust me. Something about triple D flotation devices makes my eyes pop out of my head.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2007)

Ahem......double?  Who ya callin double?

lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ahem......double? Who ya callin double?
> 
> lol


*Damn did i say double. What i ment was triple.    *


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2007)

Humph..always kinda' figured anything over a mouthfull and a handfull, was just pure waste..


----------



## theyorker (Feb 28, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Humph..always kinda' figured anything over a mouthfull and a handfull, was just pure waste..


 
mmmmm....me likey big boobies...always have, always will.  My son has a crush on a girl in his 5th grade class and she's got boobies.  I tell him like father like son.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Humph..always kinda' figured anything over a mouthfull and a handfull, was just pure waste..


 
A waste for who darlin?


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 3, 2007)

Can't believe I missed my cue...flippin' huh...don't think you wanna be around when the elephant starts flippin'...pretty sure everything in a one mile radius will flip too .

Big boobs are a great bonus...like ice cream on pie.


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2007)

OUCH!!!!I just tryed to flip and floped right on my neck.Why do i listen to you guys?Now i cant go to work tomorrow.What the hell am I talking about?No work.....:banana: :yay: We got alot of snow the last couple days I will try and flip off the house and then when i land my perfect landing,I'll flip off my neighbors for a perfect 10!!!!


----------

